# I need a team



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

should just start your own i need one to


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Ill join too!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Guys, I was very clear with the fact about the contests being closed at a certain point, but I guess I will make an exception for all of you along with whoever posted on the hunting contests pics forum, but don't expect it to be this way on the next contests we have because it's too much work to be finding teams for people after I've allready taken much time into dividing out the teams. But I will reply back on here on what team you'll be on.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Allright, Precise shooter you're on team 5,
Lung beater you're on team 3
true texan you're on team 6


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks Ignition Kid


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

hey hey hey i asked this question last month and it was a no go for me. any chance i am good to go now?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

inline6power said:


> hey hey hey i asked this question last month and it was a no go for me. any chance i am good to go now?


I didn't remember you asking but I guess if you did it's only fair you're on team #4


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Thanks ignition. I will dig up the message sent


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

i retrack my previous statement lol. i sent the message to beaman123 since he was the one that started the hunting teams. not you ignition. i will wait for next years go around. thanks bud.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Would I be able to sign up too?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Questie said:


> Would I be able to sign up too?


 well since inline wasn't on here in the first place you can take his place on team 4.

Now just to let everyone know don't expect me to do this on our next contest if I divide the teams because the deadline will be it and after the deadline there will be no more signups on that certain contest and I will give you guys a very early reminder and quite some time to get signed up.


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks,and good luck


----------

